# super bowl party



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

any suggestions for super bowl party i normaly do wings someone beat me to it have alot of veneson


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

cjw241964 said:


> any suggestions for super bowl party i normaly do wings someone beat me to it have alot of veneson


Venison chili.:idea::idea::idea:
Larry


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/170073/Beef-Rollups-(Rouladen)


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

ATB's - always a winner : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

nachos


----------

